
Facebook Moves to Disallow Apps From Running Google Ads - ssclafani
http://networkeffect.allthingsd.com/20110210/facebook-moves-to-disallow-apps-from-running-google-ads/
======
markszcz
"We are continuing to work with various ad providers and will add them to the
list as they sign the terms..."

I hope them working with the various providers would make sure that the
information they recieve about each user isnt gathered or resold in some way,
or heck even allows a user to opt out from having their information logged but
in the end a little bribe never hurts to have facebook look the other way.

------
bitskits
I have to think this will launch with Google onboard, unless there is some
reason Google is specifically targeted (which the article says they weren't.)

